

FreedomPop’s Free Wireless Would Be Cool If It Wasn’t So Shady - JumpCrisscross
http://techland.time.com/2013/06/05/freedompops-free-wireless-would-be-cool-if-it-wasnt-so-shady/

======
jaekwon
I tried to cancel my membership, but there's no way to do it online without
giving them a call. They won't pick up if you call, you have to press 1 and 1
again to get a callback.

Shady and left a bad taste in my mouth. Would not try again.

~~~
imroot
CLEAR wireless is the same way -- I signed up online, used it for two months,
and attempted to cancel. I couldn't cancel online (even though I signed up
online), and I couldn't reach anyone when I called -- after waiting on hold
20-25 minutes each time. I finally called my bank and they cancelled my card
and blocked CLEAR from charging my card; I'm not sure if that's something
that's available for you to do so, but, that's how I needed to resolve a
similar situation.

------
matthewbadeau
I'm looking for a cheap wireless internet carrier for my mother. Is there a
decent one? I was thinking of getting a T-Mobile SIM and data plan

